# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy in 3D có được tính là máy CNC không?

## trongnam

> *CNC – viết tắt cho Computer(ized) Numerical(ly) Control(led) (điều khiển bằng máy tính)* – đề cập đến việc điều khiển bằng máy tính các máy móc khác với mục đích sản xuất (có tính lập lại) các bộ phận kim khí (hay các vật liệu khác) phức tạp, bằng cách sử dụng các chương trình viết bằng kí hiệu chuyên biệt theo tiêu chuẩn EIA-274-D, thường gọi là mã G. CNC được phát triển cuối thập niên 1940 đầu thập niên 1950 ở phòng thí nghiệm Servomechanism của trường MIT.


Nguồn Wikipedia
Máy in 3D có nhiều loại nhưng có cái loại FDM mà điển hình là RepRap ( http://reprap.org/) có nguyên lý hoạt động như máy CNC 3 trục, chỉ khác là thay vì đục đẽo thì nó đùn vật liệu. Vậy theo các bác thì máy in 3D kiểu này có được tính là CNC không?

----------


## Nam CNC

khái niệm CNC rất rộng , không phải phay hay tiện được điều khiển tự động thông qua máy tính thì mới là CNC đâu bạn , rất nhiều người chưa nắm được khái niệm CNC đó.

Và in 3D là 1 dang CNC rồi bạn.

----------


## trongnam

> khái niệm CNC rất rộng , không phải phay hay tiện được điều khiển tự động thông qua máy tính thì mới là CNC đâu bạn , rất nhiều người chưa nắm được khái niệm CNC đó.
> 
> Và in 3D là 1 dang CNC rồi bạn.


Nói in 3D là 1 dạng CNC thì mình không chắc vì có nhiều công nghệ in 3D khác nhau, nhưng máy in 3D công nghệ FDM như RepRap thì có lẽ là CNC thật.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em chả biết post vào đâu, mượn thớt này vậy, các bác ạ cnc gỗ nói riêng và cnc tổng hợp nói chung được xem là cấp độ công nghệ tầm nào các bác nhỉ, nếu so sánh với tất cả nhũng máy có mặt trên thế giới, biết rằng thế giới đã đi trước ta từ lâu, nhưng em hỏi là để cho biết công nghệ này đang đứng vị trí nào trên thế giới

----------


## nhatson

> em chả biết post vào đâu, mượn thớt này vậy, các bác ạ cnc gỗ nói riêng và cnc tổng hợp nói chung được xem là cấp độ công nghệ tầm nào các bác nhỉ, nếu so sánh với tất cả nhũng máy có mặt trên thế giới, biết rằng thế giới đã đi trước ta từ lâu, nhưng em hỏi là để cho biết công nghệ này đang đứng vị trí nào trên thế giới


cụ xét CNC ko thì ko công bằng, nó là 1 chuỗi CAD/CAM/CIM/CNC giờ nó còn thêm vài cái Cxx nửa mà em chưa nhớ ra
tương lai thì có lẽ cái răng hoặc dốt cột sống hoặc xương chậu, xương gò má cũng từ chuỗi này
b.r

----------


## CKD

> Nguồn Wikipedia
> Máy in 3D có nhiều loại nhưng có cái loại FDM mà điển hình là RepRap ( http://reprap.org/) có nguyên lý hoạt động như máy CNC 3 trục, chỉ khác là thay vì đục đẽo thì nó đùn vật liệu. Vậy theo các bác thì máy in 3D kiểu này có được tính là CNC không?


Theo nhận định của riêng mình thì với cách thức vận hành của máy in 3D như RepRap thì chưa đạt tới mức CNC bác ạ. Nó mới chỉ ở mức độ NC thôi.

----------


## jimmyli

cắm trực tiếp vào máy tính thì nó là CNC còn rút ra chạy bằng thẻ nhớ thì là NC... haizz nên nó mới được đặt tên riêng là 3d printer  :Big Grin: , chém thế thôi chứ nếu điều khiển số học bằng máy tính thì gọi chung là CNC hết

----------


## anhxco

> Theo nhận định của riêng mình thì với cách thức vận hành của máy in 3D như RepRap thì chưa đạt tới mức CNC bác ạ. Nó mới chỉ ở mức độ NC thôi.


Vì sao bác nhỉ? vì chử computer sao? computer đâu chỉ là cái máy tính để bàn hay xách tay mà ta hay dùng bác? 
có cái định nghĩa đây: "A computer is a general purpose device that can be programmed to carry out a set of arithmetic or logical operations automatically. "
nếu định nghĩa này đúng thì mấy con MCU chắc cũng đc liệt vào là computer và tât nhiên còn nhiều cái khác nữa. Mấy con MCU cùi bắp hiện giờ e nghĩ khả năng xư lý còn hơn mấy cái thế hệ computer đời đầu nhiều ạ!

----------


## trongnam

Computer đơn giản chỉ là cái máy tính thôi, không nhất thiết phải là PC hay laptop. Thời máy tính chưa ra đời thì computer dùng để chỉ những người đi tính sổ sách thuê  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

từ với ngữ thôi mà, danh time RD ra cái nào đấy rồi đạt tên, ai gọi sai mình cha đẻ vào chém  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Khoa C3

Computer = CPU + Memory + Input + Ouput + Monitor.
Em đoán mấy cái tivi vào net cũng là conputer.

----------


## anhcos

Máy in 3D bắt đầu in được pizza.


CNC loại mới nè mấy bác...

----------

duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

--- Thêm cái cho hoành tráng  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Ngoài lề 1 chút, Canon, HP đã nhảy vào nghiên cứu máy in 3d từ năm ngoái, hi vọng 1-2 năm nữa máy in 3d giá rẻ sẽ phổ biến. 


1 công nghệ khác mới được HP giới thiệu, sprout by hp, đang được bán với giá 1900$. Khả năng 2-3 năm nữa nó sẽ phổ biến  :Big Grin:

----------

lkcnc, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

máy in giờ loại rẻ nhất là 200$ rồi còn rẽ hơn nữa thì tự chế thôi  :Big Grin:  cần gì vài năm nữa, hiện giờ thì đang cải thiện thêm về độ phân giải và tốc độ in và in đa màu sắc nữa là thành công vang dội

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Mình nghĩ họ sẽ chia nhiều phân khúc khách hàng, nếu 2 ômg trùm này vào cuộc thì giá sẽ down xuống nữa, 1 thông tin từ HP.

HP to split into two companies and will target 3D printer market

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201410...er-market.html

----------


## trongnam

> máy in giờ loại rẻ nhất là 200$ rồi còn rẽ hơn nữa thì tự chế thôi  cần gì vài năm nữa, hiện giờ thì đang cải thiện thêm về độ phân giải và tốc độ in và in đa màu sắc nữa là thành công vang dội


200$ ở đâu không biết chứ ở Việt Nam vài nghìn đô

----------


## jimmyli

cơ bản là VN nhập máy loại to khỏe đẹp nên mới giá thế, chứ ai nhập loại rẽ bán ít lời hành trình bé đâu, 200$ cho 1 em printbot nhé, ship về cũng chênh nhau tí quan trọng là ai ship giùm thôi

----------


## Lenamhai

Làm gì có giá 200$ mua được máy in 3D hả Jimmy. Đó chỉ là những dự án viễn vông thôi, chưa có ai nhận được cái máy in 200$ làm từ MDF đó cả, 
Suy nghĩ chút cũng thấy chuyện này là hoang tưởng

----------


## jimmyli

để xem lại nào, printbot phiên bản 2012-2013 giá 200$-250$ nhé khung mika



> http://www.reprap.org/wiki/Printrbot





> UPDATE: 11-13-2012... the Printrbot jr. The Printrbot Kickstarter completely consumed my life for the last year. Transitioning to a viable business and juggling competing priorities has also been a challenge. I have been completely absent from updates and such. My absence from this wiki, the forums, irc, etc, does not reflect on my passion for RepRap. I have recently finished my Printrbot jr. design in laser cut wood. It is quite small, but grew a bit to make it sturdy, practical and include a folding hinge to collapse it down enough to fit in a backpack and carry on a plane -which I do every time I fly. I have even used my printer on the plane at 36000 feet! Since the Jr has been well received, I am excited about considering the design final and converting this design to an absolute minimal plastic version that is even smaller. Both designs, the laser cut AND the RepRap jr. will be completely open source. The idea is to make the jr reprap version the smallest and cheapest to build. Minimalism and simplicity will be key. While I won't be able to scale this design to 12" x 12", I have broken the $200 cost barrier. barely. The Ubis hotend and Printrboard combo we designed is still the most efficient setup out there to my knowledge at 2.5-3.5 amps (peak) at 12 volts amounts to 30-42 Watts. Admittedly, that leaves very little room for a heated build platform.


hiện giờ thì nó chỉ còn phiên bản ván MDF (MDF Mĩ nó khác MDF Việt Nam nhé) giá 359$ ( kích thước to hơn) và còn thêm máy M3D http://printm3d.com/ giá tương tự nhưng kiểu dáng hiện đại sang trọng ( mấy anh làm máy ở VN nên học tập và cải tiến để cạnh tranh trên phân khúc này với nó ), hành trình không to nhưng đủ dùng để DIY những đồ nho nhỏ, còn muốn có máy to thì phải chịu chi thôi.

----------


## Lenamhai

Dự án này anh bắt tay làm đã lâu nhưng không cách nào làm rẻ hơn 500$ được vì rất nhiều thứ phải nhập. mà khi tối giản các chi tiết thì chất lượng không đảm bảo. có chăng chỉ dửng ở mức độ nghiên cứu và chơi cho thoả chí chứ không thể thương mại hoá được

----------


## jimmyli

Hiện giờ chỉ có con trượt tròn, dây đai là mới cần nhập, step haizz nếu làm thương mại chắc cũng phải nhập rồi vì cần sự động bộ cho sản phẩm, board k nói diy cũng được mà làm cũng được, để ý là những loại 3dprinter giá rẻ điều sử dụng atmega328 và firmware nhỏ gọn để sài, đầu phun chịu khó diy vẫn được, còn trở nhiệt em đang thử nghiệm sài loại trở công suất có mặt trên thị trường nội địa, nếu đã có sẵn máy in thì những chi tiết cho 1 máy 3d luôn sẵn sàng, em đã vọc qua máy của tụi Pháp tài trợ ở Huế, nhìn thì hoành tá tráng nghe nói giá lên tới 4000 ero nhưng khi tới xem thì, hix hix hơi tệ so với tưởng tượng, mình có thể làm chủ thị trường nội địa vì hổ trợ khẩn cấp và bảo hành bảo dưỡng là một lợi thế. Nếu chịu khó thì vẫn có thể đạt mức 200$-250$ cho 1 cấu hình tối thiểu cho máy in 3d, đó là cho dân DIY ( KIT tự lắp ráp) còn cho thị trường trung cấp và cao cấp muốn cắm vào là chạy ngay thì >500$ là quá rẽ so với tất cả các site cung cấp

----------


## giaiphapcnc

1 vài video giới thiệu của HP gần đây

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Từ CNET,




Point Technology

----------

